
Ask HN: What is a good text-based role-playing game to get into as a newbie? - hellofunk
I&#x27;d like to see what online text-based role-playing games are like. I know there are many choices and I&#x27;ve never played them before. I never even played non-online games like D&amp;D anywhere, but have become curious. Recommendations?
======
roddux
NetHack is an old favourite --
[http://www.nethack.org/](http://www.nethack.org/)

------
crobertsbmw
A few weeks ago someone posted the command line mysteries on hacker news. I
thought that was really fun and educational at the same time.

